# my euro spec 1997 audi A6 1.8T



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

just want to introduce myself. im almost new to audi and i would like to show you my euro version audi a6 1.8T
i got this car from my father and sold my 1997 golf mk3 joker edition for the audi.
im driving the audi daily and have a a fun & summer car hidden in my garage, a 1993 vr6 corrado.
the audi 








































the corrado


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey you got it then? You decided you can live with the blue interior eh?
Corrado owners are assimilating the A6 forum


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Resistance is futile!








Somehow, that is not as blue as I expected. It looks almost blue-gray. What's it look like in person Torsten?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Resistance is futile!








Somehow, that is not as blue as I expected. It looks almost blue-gray. What's it look like in person Torsten?









yes! 
its blue, blue as you can see on the pics. a way too much blue for my taste, blue dash, blue seats, blue carpet blue blue blue .....









_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Hey you got it then? You decided you can live with the blue interior eh?
Corrado owners are assimilating the A6 forum









im still not sure about keeping it, but it kinda cool driving such a big car!!


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: my euro spec 1997 audi A6 1.8T (Torsten)*

I'm glad you picked this car over the Golf. These cars make nice daily drivers. 
Any plans for it?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: my euro spec 1997 audi A6 1.8T (dromanbujak600)*

im thinking of painting the lower sections of the front and rear bumper to color match them and new rims, nothing special, maybe a set of s-lines 17's


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Exactly what I'm doing to mine, except my S-lines are 18s and I may nick them for the Corrado V8








They look so much nicer with the bumpers and lower side mouldings painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

painting the bumpers would be first step ....


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Torsten)*

Can I see an update and some more photos...thanks


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GregN96)*

no news here yet, will show some more pics later.
just installed a jvc headunit the other day.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Torsten)*

installed HIDs a few days ago. wasnt a big deal. great light output http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Torsten)*

wierd, corrado owners and A6's....... i too have an A6. im on my second one actually....
i love the silver and blue combo... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

I dig the blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: my euro spec 1997 audi A6 1.8T (Torsten)*









nice corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: my euro spec 1997 audi A6 1.8T (german-dub)*









mmmmm, corrado.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: my euro spec 1997 audi A6 1.8T (phil123)*

more of my corrado on http://www.53i-styling.de


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: my euro spec 1997 audi A6 1.8T (Torsten)*

pic from today. we got a lot of snow over here 








car in winter mode


----------

